
Why You Hate Contemporary Architecture - blackbagboys
https://www.currentaffairs.org/2017/10/why-you-hate-contemporary-architecture
======
chmaynard
Rianna Rennix & Nathan J. Robinson, thank you from the bottom of my
politically-incorrect heart. This essay expresses exactly how I feel about
post-war architecture. Absolutely brilliant.

I lived and worked in Silicon Valley for around 22 years. The climate is
undeniably very pleasant, but the architecture is strictly industrial-park
modern. Almost no imagination or beauty, only vast expanses of ugly office
parks and tract housing.

------
beaverkiwi
This is how i judge whether a building is ugly or not;

If you laid down a sleeping bag and slept outside it, would you feel like your
sleeping under the stars, or are you a homeless bum?

Also CAD defiantly effects the design, if your drew a square box by hand you'd
feel lazy, with CAD its sophistication.

------
combatentropy
The writers struggle with whether beauty is objective or subjective. I think
beauty is objective but hard to explain. Paul Graham approaches it here,
[http://www.paulgraham.com/taste.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/taste.html)

------
zevets
This is a great piece of polemic.

